# Wat wil je ooit/binnenkort nog hebben?



## Bruno.M

Hadieho!

Er zijn al veel "holy grail"-threads op WUS geweest (op Kaliber 2010 weet ik niet, ken het pas), maar dit zijn toch vaak horloges die snel onbetaalbaar willen, dus ik ben wel eens benieuwd naar betaalbare dingen die jullie nog wel boeien en ooit willen hebben? Leuk om inspiratie op te doen  Voor mij (wat niet wil zeggen dat ik ze koop, maar mogelijkheid bestaat);

- Ik ben op korte termijn aan het kijken naar een white dial/blue hands Parnis Power Reserve met open heart. Beetje jammer van de Tourbillon vermelding, maar dat neem ik er dan maar bij.
- een Panerai Marina hommage, zij het van Getat of van Jackson.
- Heb nog steeds geen degelijk digi-watch, vind veel van de G-Shocks leuk (vooral Riseman dan), alsook de Pathfinders/ProTreks. Als ik er een koop wil ik liefst een met zoveel mogelijk sensors, atomic time en solar, maar dan worden ze weer zodanig duur dat ik dat niet aan een digi wil geven.
- Vintage kan ook wel interessant zijn, ik blijf de King Seiko Hi-Beat echt práchtig vinden, die wil ik ooit wel gehad hebben..


Bring it on!

Bruno


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik zal de langetermijn-grails maar even buiten beschouwing houden, maar ik wil het liefst nog eens een keer (binnenkort) een bronzen duiker op de kop tikken. Lijkt me geweldig om veel te gaan dragen, krassen en putjes te krijgen en vooral de kleur van de kast te zien veranderen.

Zoiets bijvoorbeeld:


----------



## Eek!

Die bronzen duikers zien er erg cool uit Lester. Jammer van de afwijkende kroon. Zat al te kijken op de website en zag $250 staan bij de plaatjes. Ik denk, 250 dollar voor een bronzen duiker met ETA-uurwerk, dat valt mee. Tot je op het plaatje klikt en ziet dat die 250 dollar de aanbetaling is en het horloge 850 dollar kost. 

M'n huidige shortlist:
- Stowa Marine. Ik heb 'm al besteld, maar inmiddels zijn we ruim 1,5 jaar verder (ik wil 'm met Soprod A10-uurwerk ipv de standaard ETA 2824-2, vandaar de vertraging). Zou zomaar kunnen dat ik na vakantiegeld en belastingteruggave dit jaar de order omzet naar een Marine Original als hij dan nog niet binnen is. Zou zomaar de versie met Durowe-uurwerk kunnen worden, als ik de meerprijs recht kan praten voor mezelf. Zit ook nog te spelen met de gedachte om een keer naar Stowa te rijden om 'm op te halen. Leuk ritje naar net onder Stuttgart. :-!

- Steinhart Triton 30ATM, op stalen band. Ik heb nog helemaal geen duiker en deze ziet er net even anders uit dan de meeste duikers. Ook het formaat en het gewicht spreken me erg aan. 230 gram met stalen band. M'n huidige zwaarste horloge is slechts een magere 101 gram (Hamilton Mechanical Officer). Minpuntje is de standaard ETA 2824-2 die erin zit. Niet omdat het een slecht uurwerk is, maar omdat ik die al in de "verzameling" zit.

- Één horloge uit de Bulova Precisionist-lijn. Waarom? Ik ben techneut, en het is net even een afwijkend stukje techniek. Het is quartz, maar op een veel hogere frequentie dan normale quartz horloges, waardoor de secondewijzer een stuk vloeiender loopt. En omdat de Seiko Springdrive toch veel te duur is. :-d

Maar goed, ik moet toch nog even goed gaan na denken welke kant ik op wil. Het is best een prijzige hobby en de doos van 8 zit al vol. Maar toch, een klein extra horlogedoosje (van 4-6 horloges) kan geen kwaad toch?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Die bronzen duikers zien er erg cool uit Lester. Jammer van de afwijkende kroon. Zat al te kijken op de website en zag $250 staan bij de plaatjes. Ik denk, 250 dollar voor een bronzen duiker met ETA-uurwerk, dat valt mee. Tot je op het plaatje klikt en ziet dat die 250 dollar de aanbetaling is en het horloge 850 dollar kost.
> 
> M'n huidige shortlist:
> - Stowa Marine. Ik heb 'm al besteld, maar inmiddels zijn we ruim 1,5 jaar verder (ik wil 'm met Soprod A10-uurwerk ipv de standaard ETA 2824-2, vandaar de vertraging). Zou zomaar kunnen dat ik na vakantiegeld en belastingteruggave dit jaar de order omzet naar een Marine Original als hij dan nog niet binnen is. Zou zomaar de versie met Durowe-uurwerk kunnen worden, als ik de meerprijs recht kan praten voor mezelf. Zit ook nog te spelen met de gedachte om een keer naar Stowa te rijden om 'm op te halen. Leuk ritje naar net onder Stuttgart. :-!
> 
> - Steinhart Triton 30ATM, op stalen band. Ik heb nog helemaal geen duiker en deze ziet er net even anders uit dan de meeste duikers. Ook het formaat en het gewicht spreken me erg aan. 230 gram met stalen band. M'n huidige zwaarste horloge is slechts een magere 101 gram (Hamilton Mechanical Officer). Minpuntje is de standaard ETA 2824-2 die erin zit. Niet omdat het een slecht uurwerk is, maar omdat ik die al in de "verzameling" zit.
> 
> - Één horloge uit de Bulova Precisionist-lijn. Waarom? Ik ben techneut, en het is net even een afwijkend stukje techniek. Het is quartz, maar op een veel hogere frequentie dan normale quartz horloges, waardoor de secondewijzer een stuk vloeiender loopt. En omdat de Seiko Springdrive toch veel te duur is. :-d
> 
> Maar goed, ik moet toch nog even goed gaan na denken welke kant ik op wil. Het is best een prijzige hobby en de doos van 8 zit al vol. Maar toch, een klein extra horlogedoosje (van 4-6 horloges) kan geen kwaad toch?


Ja, een kroon met bronzen schroefdraad en kroon schijnt niet echt een geschikte keuze te zijn. Dat materiaal is niet echt geschikt voor zulke toepassingen.

Ik zou sowieso gaan voor de duiker met Miyota uurwerk. Net als jij heb ik al genoeg gezien van de 2824. Prima uurwerk hoor, maar het begint een beetje saai te worden :-d Dan is het 650, met beide bezels (de zwarte en helemaal bronzen) erbij. Via via kan ik er nog wat extra afkrijgen waardoor ik ergens rond USD 560 zou uitkomen waarschijnlijk. Aangezien de wisselkoers niet echt meehelpt momenteel blijft er dan toch nog een aardig bedragje over. Hmmmm. Slaap er nog een paar nachtjes over ;-)

Bizar trouwens, dat die Marine zo lang duurt. Heb je al een indicatie wanneer het horloge jouw kant op komt?


----------



## MichielV

Uit het duurdere segment sowieso:

1. Rolex Submariner 116610LN
2. Omega Speedmaster
3. Seiko SBDX001

Het is de bedoeling dat de eerste hiervan sowieso dit jaar nog komt. En hopelijk 1 van de overige 2. *positief blijven denken!* :-d

Ben en blijf alsnog een student, dus heel veel meer dan dat zal het niet worden. Maar mocht er nog een affordable uitgeperst kunnen worden, dan wordt het waarschijnlijk 1 van de volgende:

Seiko: SKX009, SKX171, SKX011, SKZ327, BFK...
Seiko 5: SNZH60 

En zo kan ik er nog wel een aantal bedenken ;-)


----------



## Bruno.M

Aangezien ik zolang uit de horlogewereld ben weggeweest heb ik de voorbije 2 dagen niet gestudeerd en alleen maar op Ebay en watchuseek gebleven :') Ben het bieden wel wat verleerd! De truc is natuurlijk om pas op het laatste te bieden zodat eerdere bieders geen notifications bleven, maargoed, dat was ik weer eens vergeten. Zit op een Parnis (die Power Reserve Tourbillon) te azen die veel te veel onder retailprijs ligt, die gaat dus sowieso nog stijgen, ik heb hem zelf al wat doen stijgen, dus nu wacht ik tot het einde (4 dagen). In die zoektocht nog een andere Parnis tegengekomen die reeds sneller eindigt, helemaal anders is, maar ook wel een pareltje! Daar ga ik ook wel op bieden als die niet meer stijgt (is wel nog heel goedkoop, dus waarschijnlijk wel).

Maar Lester, mooi zo'n bronzen duiker! Deed mij er aan denken dat ik altijd al een rose gold horloge wou, en mijn Mako niet meer bij me is, duss... Rose gold duiker? Ik vind het heerlijk om op Ebay naar dingen te zoeken die ik nog niet heb, zoals '300m watch', 'rose gold automatic', '2824 watch', etc. Weet niet of jullie het zo doen, maar zo kom ik wel bij merken die ik eerder nog niet kende  Zo ben ik nu op een Rose Gold 300m ETA2824 diver met Sapphire gekomen. Weet nog niet of ik hem súpermooi vind, maar ik vind het leuk om te kopen om wat er in zit (heb nog geen Swiss movement). Hij staat nog laag, met minder dan 2 dagen te gaan, dus het kan hem wel is worden. Mensen die zeker zijn dat ze zo iets niet willen mogen PM'en voor de link. Of ben ik te paranoia voor overbieders en zal ik hem gewoon hier posten?  Ik wil geen wage-battle als bij de Parnis die openstaat ;x

Ohja! Ik keek trouwens nog eens om mijn Blue Mako te vervangen... Ligt het aan mij of zijn die dingen echt veel duurder geworden dan 2 jaar geleden? :-/ 100-110incl moet je wel op rekenen lijkt het.. (Orange en Black zijn cheaper). Ik had de mijne 2 jaar geleden aan 70..


----------



## Eek!

Ik hang vooral een beetje rond hier op WUS voor ideeën wat horloges betreft. En af en toe bij de voor mij interessante merken/sites even checken of ze nog iets nieuws hebben. Op WUS vind ik vooral de WRUW en Incoming-threads in de diverse subforums erg leuk om te checken. Op ebay kom ik nooit, eigenlijk.



Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, een kroon met bronzen schroefdraad en kroon schijnt niet echt een geschikte keuze te zijn. Dat materiaal is niet echt geschikt voor zulke toepassingen.
> 
> Ik zou sowieso gaan voor de duiker met Miyota uurwerk. Net als jij heb ik al genoeg gezien van de 2824. Prima uurwerk hoor, maar het begint een beetje saai te worden :-d Dan is het 650, met beide bezels (de zwarte en helemaal bronzen) erbij. Via via kan ik er nog wat extra afkrijgen waardoor ik ergens rond USD 560 zou uitkomen waarschijnlijk. Aangezien de wisselkoers niet echt meehelpt momenteel blijft er dan toch nog een aardig bedragje over. Hmmmm. Slaap er nog een paar nachtjes over ;-)
> 
> Bizar trouwens, dat die Marine zo lang duurt. Heb je al een indicatie wanneer het horloge jouw kant op komt?


560 dollar is nog steeds een leuk bedrag ja. Toch klinkt het al een stuk leuker dan 850. ;-)

De laatste indicatie die ik had over de Marine was eind 2011. Maar goed, hoewel Stowa vrij goed is in de communicatie naar de klanten lijkt dit vooral reactief te zijn en niet pro-actief. Goede kans dat als ik nu een mail stuur dat de datum wordt verschoven naar zomer 2012. Daarom zeg ik; ik wacht tot vakantiegeld/belastingteruggave en als ze dan nog geen zekerheid kunnen geven wordt het zeer waarschijnlijk de Marine Original. Tenzij ze in Basel nog met iets anders leuks komen natuurlijk. :-d


----------



## MHe225

Langzame levering .... moeten jullie aan een van de MKII projecten meedoen. Dan krijgt het begrip langzaam ineens een geheel nieuwe betekenis. Bill Yao maakt fantastische horloges, maar ik word wel een beetje moe van het lange wachten, het gezeur en gegriep hierover op het forum en de gebrekkige informatievoorziening. Ik heb 14 maanden op mijn Quad10 gewacht (laatste serie van 10 klokjes, dus er waren geen onvoorziene vertragingen in de ontwikkeling) en het is inmiddels 20 maanden geleden dat ik de volledige betaling voor de Kingston gedaan heb en mijn aanbetaling voor het Project 300 is ook alweer 22 maanden geleden. De enige actie die we in dit project zien is een hoop gepraat, een lullige enquete en een substantiele prijsverhoging met tgelijkertijd een uitholling van de specs. En helaas honoreert meneer Yao de prijsopgaaf niet voor de vroege vogels.

*Eek!*, als jij gecharmeerd bent van een zware duiker, heb je dan al eens naar de Omega PloProf gekeken (waarschuwing, die is heel duur) of de Ocean7 LM-7 PloProf 1000m (in wezen hetzelfde horloge als de Omega voor een heel wat schappelijkere prijs - nu $799 voor de laatste modellen). Ik vind beide PloProfs geweldig, maar met mijn iele armpjes ....

Om toch maar even bij het onderwerp van de draad terug te keren ..... ik heb onlangs eens op een rijtje gezet wat ik eigenlijk wil want mijn aankoopbeleid was random op z'n best. Misschien moet ik zeggen dat er geen beleid was, ik heb gewoon gekocht wat ik echt mooi vind en min of meer kan betalen. Maar er is absoluut geen sprake van een evnewichtige opbouw van de collectie of een groter plan. Anyway, dat navelstaren duurde eigenlijk helemaal niet zo lang en het kostte mij meer tijd om te achterhalen waarom ik zo ver van dit pad ben afgedwaald.

*Wat ik uiteindelijk wil hebben:*
*Moon Watch* - Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50 - in de knip sinds januari 2000
Later leerde ik dat er veel meer varianten van de Speedmaster bestaan, hoewel de meesten darvan niet zo veel aan "het origineel" toevoegen (een bezoekje aan het Onega forum leert dat de meningen verdeeld zijn wat "het origineel" is en velen zeggen dat de 3570.50 dat niet is)
*Portuguese* - IWC Portuguese Chronograaf in de knip sinds maart 2003; heeft een flink aangepast Valjoux 7750 uurwerk. Toen ik deze kocht was net de Portuguese Automatic uit met een in-house movement. Op dat moment enkel verkrijgbaar als LE in een wit-gouden kast. In juni van 2010 heb ik mijn Chrono op een stalen Auto ingeruild en ik kreeg evenveel terug als ik betaald had (niet gek voor een 7 jaar oud horloge dat eigenlijk een service beurt moest ondrgaan).
*'n Nederlands horloge* - het liefste de Grönefeld One Hertz, maar die valt ver buiten mijn budget. Met stip op twee, Christiaan van der Klaauw, die heeft een aantal hele mooie modellen, sommigen daarvan zelfs betaalbaar (nog steeds erg duur, maar toch)
*Horloge uit 1960* - geboortejaar (oké, kom maarop met de ouwe lul commentaren). Favorieten zijn de diverse Omega modellen en er zijn ook een paar aardige IWC's. Maar ik ben huiverig om zo'n oud horloge te kopen want ik ben onvoldoende kundig om het koren van het kaf te scheiden, dus wellicht schaf ik zoiets aan via een "dealer".
*Tourbillion* - wellicht heb ik de boot gemist want de prijzen rijzen echt de pan uit. Ik heb wel een zwak voor de Seagulls (hebben ook een goede naam & reputatie en levenslange garantie) maar klokjes die een paar jaar geleden ca $3K kostten, zitten nu boven de $10K
Dit is het grote plan, de rest is gerommel in de marge. Misschien een kleine MKII sub-collectie (sub slaat niet op het horloge type) en een kleine Chinese sub-collectie. Dit is louter om de aanschaf van sommige horloges die ik al heb achteraf te rechtvaardigen :-d Mijn probleem is dat ik geen afstand kan doen van de horloges die ik al heb .....

Excuses voor dit lange antwoord.

Ron


----------



## Bruno.M

Over vintage gesproken.. Lijk een goeie Vintage Ebay dealer te hebben gevonden, kent er iemand nog meer dealers?

Superb Mens 1960's Gold SS Longines Conquest W/Watch | eBay

Love it! Ga ik op bieden denk ik.

Edit; ik stuur die man een mailtje en hij antwoord echt binnen de 3 minuten. Schept wel vertrouwen 

Edit2; Damn! Van Omega zijn er veel prachtige vintages tot 250e.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Even heel openhartig, mijn "wishlist":
- Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
- Een OWC MS-5517
- Een betaalbare mechanische chronograaf. Ik denk dan aan een Seagull ST-19 of Poljot 3133 gebaseerd model.
- Een Bulova Accutron of een Omega/Titus stemvorkhorloge.
- Een Swatch Automatic. Misschien zelfs de chronograaf.
- Een handgewonden Flieger met centrale secondenwijzer en mooie displayback, zonder date of logo. Als het even kan een gewijzigde Unitas 6497.
- Een oude Omega Seamaster 600 of een vergelijkbaar model uit die periode.
- Een vintage Timex handgewonden, RVS, zonder date met metalen "rekband".
- Een Vostok Komandirskie "Tank", met 3aka3 vermelding.
- Een instappakket van de Timezone Watch School met Unitas 6498 en bijhorend lessenpakket.
- Een Benarus militair uurwerk, eentje zoals Robin Williams draagt in "Good Morning Vietnam". Liefst authentiek.
- Een Sinn 756 in zwart.

En als ik ooit veel geld win wil ik een Iraanse Rolex 5517, lekker om elke dag te dragen zonder dat iemand doorheeft wat het waard is.


----------



## Martin_B

Tja, ik zeur hier al bijna een jaar over, en ben nog niet eens halverwege met sparen, een 1601 :-(









en ooit, een A. Lange










en/of een patek:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Misschien toch maar eens je koudwatervrees proberen te overwinnen en het Sales Forum gaan gebruiken dan ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Misschien toch maar eens je koudwatervrees proberen te overwinnen en het Sales Forum gaan gebruiken dan ;-)


De eerste gaat gauw op de post, 't geld staat al op de paypal :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> De eerste gaat gauw op de post, 't geld staat al op de paypal :-!


Dan heb je de andere helft snel bij elkaar gespaard. ;-) Leuk om te lezen dat het er eindelijk van gaat komen. Ben erg benieuwd naar je ervaring!!


----------



## Eek!

MHe225 said:


> *Eek!*, als jij gecharmeerd bent van een zware duiker, heb je dan al eens naar de Omega PloProf gekeken (waarschuwing, die is heel duur) of de Ocean7 LM-7 PloProf 1000m (in wezen hetzelfde horloge als de Omega voor een heel wat schappelijkere prijs - nu $799 voor de laatste modellen). Ik vind beide PloProfs geweldig, maar met mijn iele armpjes ....


Bedankt voor het meedenken, maar dat ontwerp is me iets te... erm... onorthodox. De vorm van de kast en de locatie van het datumveld doen het niet voor mij. Voor de rest moet ik maar niet teveel op de Omega-site kijken. Veel te veel mooie horloges die me wel doen watertanden. Gelukkig nog veel te veel geld voor wat ik voor mezelf kan verantwoorden om uit te geven aan één horloge.

Maar wie weet, ooit.... :-d


----------



## MHe225

Eek! said:


> .... Gelukkig nog veel te veel geld voor wat ik voor mezelf kan verantwoorden om uit te geven aan één horloge. Maar wie weet, ooit.... :-d


Het is duidelijk, vroeg of laat ga jij ook voor de bijl. 'n Omega kon ik destijds (2000) nog wel voor mijzelf rechtvaardigen, maar een IWC absoluut niet. Wel, guess what, ruim 3 jaar later kwam er toch een IWC en die werd dik 7 jaar later ingeruild op z'n duurdere broertje. Ik zeg nu al bijna 2 jaar dat ik mijzelf niet een nog duurder horloge zie kopen, maar durf niet "nooit" te zeggen. We zullen zien, de tijd zal het leren.

Ron

PS - eerlijkheid gebied te melden dat ik m'n Omega kocht toen ik 40 was - de rest kunnen jullie zelf wel uitrekenen.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Dan heb je de andere helft snel bij elkaar gespaard. ;-) Leuk om te lezen dat het er eindelijk van gaat komen. Ben erg benieuwd naar je ervaring!!


Tja wie A zegt, moet ooit B zeggen  Ik heb er net 10 op een ander nederlands horlogeforum gezet. Ik probeer het eerst maar eens nationaal, voordat ik het hier op WuS probeer. Jammer dat we geen kaliber sales corner hebben. Ik ben toch een beetje huiverig voor internationaal versturen, aangezien verzekerd versturen relatief te duur wordt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Tja wie A zegt, moet ooit B zeggen  Ik heb er net 10 op een ander nederlands horlogeforum gezet. Ik probeer het eerst maar eens nationaal, voordat ik het hier op WuS probeer. Jammer dat we geen kaliber sales corner hebben. Ik ben toch een beetje huiverig voor internationaal versturen, aangezien verzekerd versturen relatief te duur wordt.


Cool Martin! Goed bezig!

We hebben hier wel een stickie waar Kaliber-gebruikers de link van hun advertentie in kunnen zetten. Zo weten we meteen allemaal wanneer je er een horloge opzet. Het is dan aan jou om te besluiten aan wie je wel of niet verkoopt. Ik heb de laatste dagen ook wat boden afgeslagen omdat ik de bieders niet zag zitten.


----------



## MichielV

Allemaal leuk en aardig weer dat Martin spul in de verkoop doet, kost mij weer geld. ;-):-d

Zojuist de SKX009 van Martin overgenomen. Kan ik deze weer van mijn wishlist halen en is hij weer een stapje dichter bij zijn 1601. Beter kan het toch niet? :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Cool Martin! Goed bezig!
> 
> We hebben hier wel een stickie waar Kaliber-gebruikers de link van hun advertentie in kunnen zetten. Zo weten we meteen allemaal wanneer je er een horloge opzet. Het is dan aan jou om te besluiten aan wie je wel of niet verkoopt. Ik heb de laatste dagen ook wat boden afgeslagen omdat ik de bieders niet zag zitten.


Thanks Mart,

Dacht alleen dat het niet de bedoeling was buiten WUS te linken. 't Lijkt trouwens wel aardig te lopen. Al 4 van de 10 gereserveerd na een paar uur.


----------



## Martin_B

MichielV said:


> Allemaal leuk en aardig weer dat Martin spul in de verkoop doet, kost mij weer geld. ;-):-d
> 
> Zojuist de SKX009 van Martin overgenomen. Kan ik deze weer van mijn wishlist halen en is hij weer een stapje dichter bij zijn 1601. Beter kan het toch niet? :-!


Dank! Zeer filantropisch dat je mij wil helpen ;-)
Je hebt straks de 009 met een van de mooiste serienrs die je kan krijgen:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Thanks Mart,
> 
> Dacht alleen dat het niet de bedoeling was buiten WUS te linken. 't Lijkt trouwens wel aardig te lopen. Al 4 van de 10 gereserveerd na een paar uur.


Daar heb je gelijk in Martin ;-)

Maar ik bedoel maar, we hebben dan geen eigen verkoophoek, maar de rest kan het toch meteen weten als je iets in het algemene Sales Forum post.



Martin_B said:


> Dank! Zeer filantropisch dat je mij wil helpen ;-)
> Je hebt straks de 009 met een van de mooiste serienrs die je kan krijgen:


Wow, wat een uniek nummer! Heel erg gaaf!


----------



## Martin_B

Wow, bedankt voor de duwtjes in de rug mannen, 7 van de 10 zijn gereserveerd ruim binnen 24 uur, en 1 was al verkocht. Ik ga denk ik maar de volgende 10 uitzoeken 
Als het zo doorgaat wordt het geen 1601 maar een 1803 ;-) b-)


----------



## MichielV

Als je de collectie toch aan het verkleinen bent, dan zou ik zeker voor de 1803 gaan! Stiekem moet er dan natuurlijk ook wel een gouden band bij ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Nee, geen gouden band, daar koop je weer een mooi horloge voor, en ziet er mij te 'kamp' uit.
Daar heb ik deze voor:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bruno.M

Wat verkoop je nog allemaal? Wil advertenties wel eens checken


----------



## Lester Burnham

*pm met doorverwijzing gestuurd naar Bruno


----------



## Martin_B

Dank je Mart.
:-!


----------



## KarelVdD

Net op een ander forum Parnis leren kennen, en nu beginnen jullie er hier ook over. Zou best wel eens kunnen dat mijn volgende horloge ook zoiets wordt. Ik dacht eerst aan Alpha, maar niet iedereen is daar tevreden over. Meer info over Parnis altijd welkom.


----------



## Martin_B

KarelVdD said:


> Net op een ander forum Parnis leren kennen, en nu beginnen jullie er hier ook over. Zou best wel eens kunnen dat mijn volgende horloge ook zoiets wordt. Ik dacht eerst aan Alpha, maar niet iedereen is daar tevreden over. Meer info over Parnis altijd welkom.


Wat voor type Parnis zoek je? Ik heb er een 'paar' en kan er wel meer over vertellen:































































































































Ik ben wel positief over degene die ik heb, slechts één had problemen. Maar ik heb ook een stuk of tien Alpha's en die doen het allemaal ook goed. 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## KarelVdD

Ik weet het nog niet zeker. Allicht ofwel een Rolex Submariner-versie of een afgeleide van de IWC Big Pilot (die heb je wel, zie ik).


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb ook wel zo'n sub alike, staat geen Parnis op, wordt wel vaak (onterecht?) zo genoemd. Dit is een kleine DeepSea, of een grote gewone, zo'n 42mm. Zware jongen wel, degelijk gebouwd:









(bezel parel eruit gestoten tegen een deurpost. Inmiddels heb ik die al vervangen)

Dikke stalen kast:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## KarelVdD

Ziet er goed uit. Online staat er dat die 40 mm is. Zou eigenlijk een tikkeltje groter mogen. 40 mm is het minimum.
Sent from my Radar C110e using Board Express


----------



## Martin_B

KarelVdD said:


> Ziet er goed uit. Online staat er dat die 40 mm is. Zou eigenlijk een tikkeltje groter mogen. 40 mm is het minimum.
> Sent from my Radar C110e using Board Express


Ze zijn er ook in 40mm, ik heb alleen (ook) de wat grotere versie. Ik hou wel van Sub/Nolex sport modellen ;-)








(dit is slechts een selectie, er missen er nog een stuk of vier b-) )


----------



## KarelVdD

Daar zitten leuke dingen bij!
Sent from my Radar C110e using Board Express


----------



## KarelVdD

BTW, ik zie dat er verschillende merken tussen zitten. Zijn die van Parnis beter dan die van Alpha?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bij allebei de merken moet je een beetje geluk hebben volgens mij.

Heb 1 Parnis, waar ik nooit problemen mee heb gehad. Heb wel wat probleempjes gehad met wat Alpha's, maar goed, daar heb ik er dan ook een stuk of 12 van (gehad). Van andere kenners begrijp ik dat er bij Parnis ook soms schoonheidsfoutjes tussenzitten.


----------



## GuySie

KarelVdD said:


> BTW, ik zie dat er verschillende merken tussen zitten. Zijn die van Parnis beter dan die van Alpha?


Je moet even van tevoren door hebben dat het allemaal leuk bang-for-buck is, maar dat wat je niet hoeft te betalen in geld er dus ook niet op zit qua quality control. Er kunnen bij beide merken slechte exemplaren doorheen glippen. Je moet dus realiseren dat het kan gebeuren dat je horloge linea recta teruggestuurd moet worden naar de verkoper, en dat je dus een verkoper moet uitkiezen die niet het goedkoopst is maar de beste track record heeft qua niet moeilijk doen over omwisselen.

Er is geen inherent kwaliteitsverschil tussen Parnis en Alpha als merk, wel tussen modellen onderling. Het is daarom zinniger om te kijken naar de modellen die je mooi vindt en daar dan specifieker naar ervaringen met die modellen te zoeken op WUS en andere fora. Ik ben altijd erg tevreden geweest over mijn Parnis en Alpha klokjes, hoewel ik ze nu bijna allemaal ondertussen verkocht heb.

Mijn shortlist voor aankopen dit jaar is overigens:
- De WUS Chinese subforum limited edition! Daar verheug ik me echt op. Ik ben niet zo actief geweest met het design, maar het resultaat is er fraai uit komen te zien en ik heb toch de afgelopen jaren echt heel veel tijd op dat subforum besteedt. Leuk om dat uiteindelijk terug te zien in een (ook nog heel betaalbaar) klokje in de horlogedoos.
- 'Het afstudeercadeau'. Vanuit mijn ouders heb ik een budget gekregen voor een klokje als afstudeercadeau, maar de keuze is nog steeds erg lastig. Ik wil een mooie dress watch die ik voor de rest van m'n leven in bezit zal houden, en ben nu erg naar de vintage hoek aan het kijken. Maar het is echt verdomd lastig om daar echt inhoudelijk verder op te komen.
- Stowa flieger, ohne logo. Die had ik trouwens echt een paar jaar geleden moeten kopen, is steeds duurder aan het worden 

Verder ben ik voor het komende jaar wel voorzien. Nu ik een aantal klokjes van 'betere' kwaliteit heb merk ik wel dat mijn oudere goedkopere horloges minder wrist time krijgen, misschien is het tijd om een schoonmaak te houden.


----------



## Oldheritage

Ik studeer (als alles goed gaat) dit jaar af. Ik zou dat willen vieren door mezelf een mooi horloge te kopen, waarschijnlijk een Mido braoncelli of iets dergelijks. Dat wordt dan gelijk mijn eerste "dure" horloge.


----------



## KarelVdD

Uiteraard verwacht ik er geen perfectie van, maar het mag toch iets zijn. Op vakantie ooit eens een replica van een bekend merk gekocht. 50 € betaald. Heel deftige materialen, maar bv. geen ontspiegeld glas. Het uurwerk liep perfect, ook chrono werkte goed, al moet ik er wel bij vermelden dat het binnenwerk gewoon quartz was. Ik heb het trouwens nog steeds liggen, maar de batterij is leeg. Oh, het ding jaag er ook wel ietsje sneller batterijen door dan andere uurwerken.
Nu, een uurwerk als dat, maar dan zonder chrono en met automaat voor 100-200 €, mag toch min of meer behoorlijk werken, vind ik, al kan het ook dat ik gewoon veel geluk had met het binnenwerk van die replica.
Een automaat is natuurlijk leuk, al zou ik het ook niet erg vinden als er een deftig quartz binnenwerk in zat. Een Submariner heeft toch geen doorzichtige plaat achteraan. Voorts prefereer ik een deftige replica met een andere merknaam boven een fake met de originele merknaam.
Dus Parnis is van hetzelfde niveau als Alpha? Ik merk nl. dat een Parnis iets duurder is dan een Alpha, dus dat zou dan weggesmeten geld zijn? Ik wil gerust ook wat meer uitgeven, als het om een horloge gaat dat in principe goed werkt en waarvan de materialen van deftige kwaliteit zijn. Iets als een Seiko met Submariner of Big Pilot looks. Bestaan er merken die dat doen en daarvoor Seiko-binnenwerken (of mijn part Swatch quartz-binnenwerken) gebruiken?


----------



## watchmario

Een Kemmner turtle.
Is volgens mij alleen te koop via ebay.
kwaliteit/prijs verhouding is dit horloge volgens mij erg goed!
https://sites.google.com/site/rolandkemmner/4-kemmner-turtel-blau-rot-matt








Is alleen nog een beetje te duur voor mij vindt ik, 335 euro is te veel voor een horloge.
Taucheruhr Kemmner "turtle-blau-rot" mit Automatikwerk ETA 2824-2 swiss | eBay

Wil je hem zien op ebay:
Mijn eBay-wereld - erkahund
en klik dan op aangeboden artikelen


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Bestaan er merken die dat doen en daarvoor Seiko-binnenwerken (of mijn part Swatch quartz-binnenwerken) gebruiken?


Tag Heuer :-d


----------



## KarelVdD

watchmario said:


> Een Kemmner turtle.
> Is volgens mij alleen te koop via ebay of via: https://sites.google.com/site/rolandkemmner/
> kwaliteit/prijs verhouding is dit horloge volgens mij erg goed!
> 
> Is alleen nog een beetje te duur voor mij vindt ik, 335 euro is te veel voor een horloge.
> Taucheruhr Kemmner "turtle-blau-rot" mit Automatikwerk ETA 2824-2 swiss | eBay
> 
> Wil je hem zien op ebay:
> Mijn eBay-wereld - erkahund
> en klik dan op aangeboden artikelen


De wijzerplaat vind ik een tikkeltje minder.
En ik zou mij graag beperken tot max 200 €. :-d


----------



## KarelVdD

Voorspelbaar, Lester! :-d


----------



## watchmario

de wijzerplaat is zelfs mooier dan die van de rolex 

Maar de prijs is inderdaad jammer.
Misschien kun je hier kijken?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-288923.html
Die had je denk ik al gezien maarja


----------



## KarelVdD

Qua Big Pilot-lookalike is dit anders wel nog iets: Kemmner Automatikuhr "Century of Aviation" | eBay

Dit ziet er ook iets beter uit (witte wijzers): Taucheruhr Kemmner "turtle-blue-blue" mit Automatikwerk ETA 2824-2 swiss | eBay
Wel aan dezelfde prijs als die van hierboven natuurlijk.

Ook doenbaar: Fliegeruhr Kemmner "B" Gehäuse und Werk PVD schwarz | eBay
Maar weer een tikkeltje te duur.

Meer dan 300 € voor een uurwerk is op zich goed te doen (ik heb er een aantal duurdere), maar het kan niet altijd van dat zijn. Er zit wel mooi spul tss die Kemmners.


----------



## KarelVdD

watchmario said:


> de wijzerplaat is zelfs mooier dan die van de rolex
> 
> Maar de prijs is inderdaad jammer.
> Misschien kun je hier kijken?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-288923.html
> Die had je denk ik al gezien maarja


Nee, die had ik nog niet gezien. Thx.


----------



## watchmario

KarelVdD said:


> Qua Big Pilot-lookalike is dit anders wel nog iets: Kemmner Automatikuhr "Century of Aviation" | eBay
> 
> Dit ziet er ook iets beter uit (witte wijzers): Taucheruhr Kemmner "turtle-blue-blue" mit Automatikwerk ETA 2824-2 swiss | eBay
> Wel aan dezelfde prijs als die van hierboven natuurlijk.
> 
> Ook doenbaar: Fliegeruhr Kemmner "B" Gehäuse und Werk PVD schwarz | eBay
> Maar weer een tikkeltje te duur.
> 
> Meer dan 300 € voor een uurwerk is op zich goed te doen (ik heb er een aantal duurdere), maar het kan niet altijd van dat zijn. Er zit wel mooi spul tss die Kemmners.


Ik vindt ze ook erg mooi, maar ik ben nog een student zonder werk. 
Dus moet nog even wachten om een mooie kemmner te halen


----------



## Bidle

watchmario said:


> Ik vindt ze ook erg mooi, maar ik ben nog een student zonder werk.
> Dus moet nog even wachten om een mooie kemmner te halen


Ach ja, alles op zijn tijd. Zelf ook student met af en toe werk.


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Ach ja, alles op zijn tijd. Zelf ook student met af en toe werk.


Ik werk ook en ben af en toe student 

Om on topic te blijven, op de shortlist staat nu de IWC Big Pilot. Maar daarvoor zal ik wel een (of twee) horloges moeten verkopen. Wordt vervolgd


----------



## GuySie

KarelVdD said:


> Dus Parnis is van hetzelfde niveau als Alpha? Ik merk nl. dat een Parnis iets duurder is dan een Alpha, dus dat zou dan weggesmeten geld zijn? Ik wil gerust ook wat meer uitgeven, als het om een horloge gaat dat in principe goed werkt en waarvan de materialen van deftige kwaliteit zijn. Iets als een Seiko met Submariner of Big Pilot looks. Bestaan er merken die dat doen en daarvoor Seiko-binnenwerken (of mijn part Swatch quartz-binnenwerken) gebruiken?


Dit is dus de reden dat je specifieke modellen moet vergelijken en niet de twee merken als geheel. Parnis heeft een aantal goede, en een aantal slechte modellen. Alpha heeft een aantal goede, en een aantal slechte modellen. Als je dus niet kijkt naar een specifiek model en de ervaring met die twee aan beide kampen is het dus voor jou zinloos om de twee merken te vergelijken. Sommige van de subs die online onder de Parnis naam worden verkocht, maar sterile zijn (geen naam op de wijzerplaat hebben) zijn voorzien van onderdelen als een keramische bezel en moeilijker te krassen saffierglas - daar kan de Alpha niet tegenop. Dit was die van mij:



Parnis Marina Militare watch
(bij manbushijie krijg je goedkopere prijzen te zien als je een account registreert!)

Uurwerktechnisch heb je in dit horloge de automaten DG2813 en in de Alpha Sub ST16, die volgens de meeste mensen vrijwel vergelijkbaar zijn.

Voor een goedkoop Big Pilot horloge kun je kijken naar de Ticino BP. Die is ook 47mm en draait op een automatisch Miyota uurwerk, de uurwerkmaker van het merk Citizen. Citizen en Seiko uurwerken worden door veel mensen als gelijk gezien qua betrouwbaarheid, etc.


(hier op een Steinhart bandje)

Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts

Als laatste zou ik je aanraden het Affordables forum te bezoeken hier op WUS. Daar heb ik de afgelopen 4 jaar grotendeels mijn WUS tijd doorgebracht en zijn ze experts in het maximaliseren van je prijs/kwaliteit ratio voor een bepaald budget.


----------



## KarelVdD

Thx.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3970228816
> 
> Als laatste zou ik je aanraden het Affordables forum te bezoeken hier op WUS. Daar heb ik de afgelopen 4 jaar grotendeels mijn WUS tijd doorgebracht en zijn ze experts in het maximaliseren van je prijs/kwaliteit ratio voor een bepaald budget.


Heuj heuj, Guy, stuur ze eens niet weg hier!! ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Heuj heuj, Guy, stuur ze eens niet weg hier!! ;-)


Ik zeg ook niet dat ie hier nooit meer terug moet komen, alleen dat ie daar ook een kijkje moet nemen ;-)

Heb overigens mijn review van de Ticino BP eens opgedoken van homage forum en deze gerepost op mijn eigen blog. Bleek echt teveel gedoe om daar naar te linken ivm de ban hier en de verplichte account registratie daar, dus dit was makkelijker:
http://style.oversubstance.net/2012/01/25/ticino-big-pilot-watch-review/


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Heuj heuj, Guy, stuur ze eens niet weg hier!! ;-)


Je mag al blij zijn dat ik van het G-Shock-gedeelte naar hier gekomen ben.


----------



## Bruno.M

Heb de Ticino BP ook, in 44mm formaat met handwind. Gigantische movement, neemt zowat heel de case in beslag en is mooi gedecoreerd, clear caseback. Alleen trok ik onlangs zonder brute force de stem eruit. Gelukkig heb ik onlangs een batch watchtools besteld dus ik ga hem eens proberen fixen (in paniek de stem er snel weer ingestoken, ging vlot zonder problemen, maar hij staat nu permanent in timechangemode lijkt het wel.).

Maar dus, Ticino is aan te raden! Heb er ook ooit eens een Daytona met een Asian 8850 van gekocht, die beviel me alleen niet zo, dus heb ik toen omgeruild voor mijn BP.


----------



## GuySie

Bruno.M said:


> Alleen trok ik onlangs zonder brute force de stem eruit. Gelukkig heb ik onlangs een batch watchtools besteld dus ik ga hem eens proberen fixen (in paniek de stem er snel weer ingestoken, ging vlot zonder problemen, maar hij staat nu permanent in timechangemode lijkt het wel.).


Die is op 649x basis toch? Dan kun je het met een caseback ball (lees: hoop ducttape) en een klein schroevendraaiertje al oplossen. De stem wordt met alleen maar één klein schroefje op z'n plek gehouden, als die los komt te zitten trek je de stem er dus in 1x uit. Dan krijg je 'm ook niet meer terug in normale modus omdat hij nergens aan vastklikt zoals bij normale automaten met een drukknopje voor de stem release. Achterkant eraf halen met een klont ducttape, stem erin en schroefje weer vastdraaien dus. Waar je wel op moet letten: dat schroefje houdt aan de andere kant ook nog een hoop andere onderdelen vast - de keyless works. Als die los zijn gekomen - of jij straks perongeluk het schroefje te veel los draait om de stem er weer in te krijgen - moet het volledige uurwerk gedemonteerd worden om dat weer op z'n plek te krijgen. Niet doen dus 

Dit schroefje gaat het om:


----------



## Martin_B

Zoekend op ebay kwam ik deze tegen, 18K dus boven budget, maar wat een mooie kleur combinatie, met die grijze plaat :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inderdaad, heel fraai!

Zijn er al ontwikkelingen op DJ-gebied?


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Inderdaad, heel fraai!
> 
> Zijn er al ontwikkelingen op DJ-gebied?


Ik ben er nog niet. Heb nog een een paar honderd euro te gaan, tot de goedkoopsten die ik heb gezien (plm €1200). Maar de finish begint in zicht te komen. En het zoeken naar een mooi exemplaar is misschien wel het leukste.


----------



## mcfr

Ik wil nog een Oris pointer date en daar ga ik over twee weken ook naar kijken en waarschijnlijk aanschaffen.


----------



## Dimer

Ik heb een soort van de Big Pilot besteld  Het is nog niet helemaal zeker, er hangen nog wat voorwaarden aan. Maar het ziet er naar uit dat het gaat gebeuren!


----------



## Martin_B

Gokje:









;-)


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Gokje:
> 
> ;-)


haha, helaas  die is ook exclusief voor een andere dealer in Nederland 

Dit moet 'm worden:


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> haha, helaas  die is ook exclusief voor een andere dealer in Nederland
> 
> 
> Dit moet 'm worden:


Wow, Dimer .... Living large, zoals ze hier zeggen. Mooi hoor. Twee vragen:
waarom noem je dat een soort van de BP? Dit is toch _*de*_ Big Pilot :think:
Mogen jullie de Perpetual Calendar BP niet voeren??
Kan niet wachten tot je bevestigt dat e.e.a. een feit is; voorzichtige felicitaties zijn op hun plaats.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Wow, Dimer .... Living large, zoals ze hier zeggen. Mooi hoor. Twee vragen:
> waarom noem je dat een soort van de BP? Dit is toch _*de*_ Big Pilot :think:
> Mogen jullie de Perpetual Calendar BP niet voeren??
> Kan niet wachten tot je bevestigt dat e.e.a. een feit is; voorzichtige felicitaties zijn op hun plaats.
> 
> Ron


'Soort van' sloeg op besteld  Dus niet echt helemaal, maar een soort van besteld.. Dit is inderdaad *de *Big Pilot.

Deze gouden was een limited edition voor een dealer. Wij hebben dit jaar ook weer een limited edition, maar dat is een ander model. Hopelijk kan ik hier binnenkort meer over vertellen.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik was me niet bewust dat het een LE was toen ik het plaatje plaatste, dit leek me gewoon de duurste BP die ik kon vinden 

Dé IWC Big pilot is voor mij toch deze, uit 1940:










Voor mij helemaal zoals een pilot moet zijn. 3 wijzer, geen subdials/datum/logo, dikke lume en diamantkroon :-!
Alleen die 55mm is mij nét iets te gek


----------



## Dimer

Die is inderdaad ook erg gaaf. Heb 'm een keer in het echt mogen aanschouwen in het IWC museum in Schaffhausen, helaas wel achter glas. Om de pols is het toch een beetje gek:


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Deze gouden was een limited edition voor een dealer. Wij hebben dit jaar ook weer een limited edition, maar dat is een ander model. Hopelijk kan ik hier binnenkort meer over vertellen.


Weer wat geleerd; ik dacht dat dit een "gewone confectie BP" was, overal verkrijgbaar. Zomaar een LE - hoeveel zijn er gemaakt? Ik vond de LE van vorig jaar (2 jaar geleden?) met de oranje accenten helemaal geweldig. Beetje buiten mijn budget, maar plezierig om naar te kijken.

Soort van besteld is net zoiets als "een beetje zwanger" - dit zijn binaire begrippen .... heb je de BP besteld of niet? ;-) Kom op, Dimer, we zijn net zo "excited"* als jij.

Ron

* gek, maar excited past hier beter dan opgewonden


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Weer wat geleerd; ik dacht dat dit een "gewone confectie BP" was, overal verkrijgbaar. Zomaar een LE - hoeveel zijn er gemaakt? Ik vond de LE van vorig jaar (2 jaar geleden?) met de oranje accenten helemaal geweldig. Beetje buiten mijn budget, maar plezierig om naar te kijken.
> 
> Soort van besteld is net zoiets als "een beetje zwanger" - dit zijn binaire begrippen .... heb je de BP besteld of niet? ;-) Kom op, Dimer, we zijn net zo "excited"* als jij.
> 
> Ron
> 
> * gek, maar excited past hier beter dan opgewonden


Het is een Boutique limited. Dus alle IWC Boutiques krijgen 'm. Maar in landen waar geen Boutique is, kan een dealer 'm exclusief krijgen. Ook zo in dit geval. Er zullen er ongeveer 300 gemaakt worden gok ik.

Ik heb een aantal voorwaarden gesteld, waarvan er nog een bevestigd moet worden. Als dat ok is dan bestel ik 'm definitief. Het vervelend is dat ik meteen ja of nee moet zeggen, dus het is een gokje. Want ik moet wel m'n Ingenieur verkopen. Maar dat moet allemaal goed komen.


----------



## Bruno.M

GuySie said:


> Die is op 649x basis toch? Dan kun je het met een caseback ball (lees: hoop ducttape) en een klein schroevendraaiertje al oplossen. De stem wordt met alleen maar één klein schroefje op z'n plek gehouden, als die los komt te zitten trek je de stem er dus in 1x uit. Dan krijg je 'm ook niet meer terug in normale modus omdat hij nergens aan vastklikt zoals bij normale automaten met een drukknopje voor de stem release. Achterkant eraf halen met een klont ducttape, stem erin en schroefje weer vastdraaien dus. Waar je wel op moet letten: dat schroefje houdt aan de andere kant ook nog een hoop andere onderdelen vast - de keyless works. Als die los zijn gekomen - of jij straks perongeluk het schroefje te veel los draait om de stem er weer in te krijgen - moet het volledige uurwerk gedemonteerd worden om dat weer op z'n plek te krijgen. Niet doen dus
> 
> Dit schroefje gaat het om:


Zo gezegd zo gedaan, thanks! Hij doet het weer  Toen hij daarnet open stond viel me pas op hoe HUGE die movement is, en móói!


----------



## EricSW

Dimer said:


> Dit moet 'm worden:


Gaaf zeg! Erg mooi. Zou mooi zijn als het doorgaat.


----------



## watchmario

Ik heb een beetje gespaart en kon het niet laten om hem toch te kopen, een Kemmner turtle!
Hij wordt net iets anders als de vorige die ik had gepost, dezelfde kleur bezel en dial maar nu met witte wijzers en mooiere witte strepen bij de uren.
Zelfs met BGW9 superlume (blauw) en een SS beadblasted matte finish.
Kan niet wachten tot dat ik hem ontvang!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Een makkelijke vraag, helaas niet zo'n makkelijk antwoord wat mij betreft. Maar we zullen eens kijken hoe ver we komen:

- SAS Sea-1
- Tsunami UDT
- Omega 2254 (al eens gehad.......)
- IWC Pilot Chronograph
- Rolex Explorer II (witte wijzerplaat)

Dus maar eens heel hard sparen, weinig vakantie, droog brood en water voor mijzelf, vrouw en 4 kids etc. 

Eric


----------



## Martin_B

Heb een fantastische gevonden, maar helaas met 100 euro overboden :-(








Op naar de volgende ...


----------



## Forza

Deze zou ik nog wel willen hebben, de bereikbare dan. Ik droom van nog veel meer..... :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jammer Martin! Maarrrrrr... je komt heeeeel dichtbij!!

April wordt de maand van de Datejust, ik voel het ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Heb een fantastische gevonden, maar helaas met 100 euro overboden :-(
> View attachment 660622
> 
> Op naar de volgende ...


Oeh die was wel tof idd!


----------



## Eek!

Ik zit heel erg te twijfelen hier. Ik heb een horloge nodig (cq, wil een horloge hebben) voor een taak waar ik nog geen horloge voor heb. Namelijk die van tijd bijhouden tijdens het sporten, en dan vooral hardlopen. Aan de ene kant is een g-shock daar natuurlijk heel erg geschikt voor en bovendien zou ik daarmee eindelijk echt een lid zijn dat welkom is op Kaliber 2010. Aan de andere kant kan een g-shock verder geen afstand meten volgens mij. Een Suunto met footpod zou dat wel kunnen, maar is fors duurder en footpods zijn niet supernauwkeurig. De derde optie is een Garmin Forerunner, lompe dingen met ingebouwde GPS-receiver die traag zijn met initialiseren en die nog wel 's irritatie willen opwekken als je de route wil uploaden naar internet.

Twijfels, ik neig nu richting de Suunto. Maar de foutheidsfactor van de g-shocks is wel erg cool natuurlijk. Al was het maar die g-shock die zichtbaar is in die clip van LMFAO - Sexy and I know it. b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je kan ook een smartphone met hardloop-app meenemen.

Ik voel een permaban voor mezelf aankomen ;-)


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Je kan ook een smartphone met hardloop-app meenemen.
> 
> Ik voel een permaban voor mezelf aankomen ;-)


Kan ook ja, maar dat vind ik niet echt een optie. Als je op je muil gaat met een g-shock om is de kans klein dat ie het niet meer doet. Of als het ineens gaat regenen, loop je ook gewoon lachend door met een beetje sporthorloge. Met een smartphone... kweenie, het lijkt me toch niet erg smart. Om nog maar te zwijgen over de baksteen die je dan meezeult. :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Kan ook ja, maar dat vind ik niet echt een optie. Als je op je muil gaat met een g-shock om is de kans klein dat ie het niet meer doet. Of als het ineens gaat regenen, loop je ook gewoon lachend door met een beetje sporthorloge. Met een smartphone... kweenie, het lijkt me toch niet erg smart. Om nog maar te zwijgen over de baksteen die je dan meezeult. :-d


Ja, ik doe het zelf ook niet hoor  Maar al m'n hardlopende vrienden doen het wel, en dat ziet er wel gelikt uit hoor, met een exacte plattegrond van je route achteraf, en alle gegevens die je je maar kan bedenken.


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, ik doe het zelf ook niet hoor  Maar al m'n hardlopende vrienden doen het wel, en dat ziet er wel gelikt uit hoor, met een exacte plattegrond van je route achteraf, en alle gegevens die je je maar kan bedenken.


Is zo, maar dat scenario wordt al afgedekt door de Garmin Forerunner. Ook de Suunto kan dat trouwens, maar daar is de GPS-pod optioneel, duur en schijnt vrij matig te zijn. Kan ook een wat duurdere Garmin nemen, die zien er volgens mij nog wel redelijk uit. :think:

De Suunto Ambit is natuurlijk helemaal een geil ding. Maar dat wordt wel prijzig.


----------



## MHe225

Hangt er dus helemaal van af wat je precies wilt / zoekt. Ikzelf heb ruim een jaar geleden een Polar Heart Rate Monitor gekocht (die ineens in een gekleurd papiertje onder de Kerstboom lag). Tijd en hartslag waren / zijn voor mij de voornaamste opties en dat werkt helemaal perfect met de Polar (7). 
Ik heb ook nog eventjes gedubd over een HRM met GPS maar ontdekte dezelfde problemen die jij al noemde: lomp en log, start traag. En de schermpjes zijn te klein om tijdens het lopen zinvolle informatie te geven (misschien geen probleem voor jonge ogen ;-)). En doorgaans weet ik precies waar ik ben, dus ....
Ron


----------



## KarelVdD

Of een Polar. Een hartslagmeter heeft sowieso meer nut.
Sent from my gun metal colored smart mobile device. Edit: er waren nog een paar posts.


----------



## drx86

1. Mido Baroncelli II
2. Stowa Flieger Baumuster B
3. Stowa Antea 365

Nummer 1 hoop ik vrij snel in mijn bezit te hebben.


----------



## Emiel

*Een Omega Speedmaster Professional van 1972*

Ik word 40 dit jaar en ik zou dus graag een Speedy uit mijn geboortejaar vinden...
Iconisch horloge dat vandaag nog prima meekan met de rest...een chronograaf bovendien!


----------



## KarelVdD

Wat ik nog wel zou willen: een Steinhart Nav B Stainless Steel in 47 mm.



En dus heb ik er maar gelijk eentje besteld.


----------



## Bidle

KarelVdD said:


> Wat ik nog wel zou willen: een Steinhart Nav B Stainless Steel in 47 mm.
> 
> En dus heb ik er maar gelijk eentje besteld.


Dat doe je goed!! Gelijk bij de horens vatten


----------



## KarelVdD

Ik dacht er uiteraard al langer aan een Pilot te kopen.
Sent from my gun metal colored smart mobile device.


----------



## Martin_B

baawe902 said:


> ...


Volgens mij ben je heel tevreden, dat je niets wil :-d
Zonder gekheid, bij mij doen je plaatjes het niet....


----------



## Bidle

Ik wil al een tijdje graag nog een Max Bill horloge hebben. Enkel kwam er maar geen tegen, eindelijk ééntje gevonden en helaas op de gok moeten kopen. Goede foto's was namelijk, volgens de verkoper, niet mogelijk. Ben benieuwd hoe het horloge eruit ziet....


----------



## turtje

Zoals elder reeds gezegd in dit Nederlandse subforum zou ik me in het komende jaar graag een Nomos Tangente aanschaffen. Ook een Max Bill of een Ole Mathiesen OM8 staan op het verlangslijstje


----------



## Bidle

turtje said:


> Zoals elder reeds gezegd in dit Nederlandse subforum zou ik me in het komende jaar graag een Nomos Tangente aanschaffen. Ook een Max Bill of een Ole Mathiesen OM8 staan op het verlangslijstje


Vind de Nomos ook erg mooi, maar ergens twijfel ik elke keer. Welke Max Bill zou je nog willen hebben?


----------



## turtje

Bidle said:


> Vind de Nomos ook erg mooi, maar ergens twijfel ik elke keer. Welke Max Bill zou je nog willen hebben?


IK heb voornamelijk een voorkeur voor de Handwind, 34 mm. Moest ik hem vandaag aanschaffen dan zou ik wel twijfelen voor de handwind met zwarte of met witte dial. Wellicht zou ik voor een zwarte dial gaan omdat ik dan zou verwachten om later nog de Nomos Tangente aan te schaffen met witte dial. Zo zou ik dan een dress watch hebben met dials in beide klassieke kleuren. Moest ik de max bill handwind met witte dial kiezen dan zou het eerste wat ik doe die afschuwelijke beige strap vervangen door een zwarte 

De Max Bill Chronoscope vind ik ook prachtig maar is een beetje groot (40 mm). Ik weet dat dit voor mannen de standaardmaat is vandaag de dag (of voor velen zelfs het minimum) maar ik heb het meer voor kleine horloges (34-37 mm). De meeste bauhauss-modellen zijn dus ideaal van grootte!


----------



## Bidle

turtje said:


> IK heb voornamelijk een voorkeur voor de Handwind, 34 mm. Moest ik hem vandaag aanschaffen dan zou ik wel twijfelen voor de handwind met zwarte of met witte dial. Wellicht zou ik voor een zwarte dial gaan omdat ik dan zou verwachten om later nog de Nomos Tangente aan te schaffen met witte dial. Zo zou ik dan een dress watch hebben met dials in beide klassieke kleuren. Moest ik de max bill handwind met witte dial kiezen dan zou het eerste wat ik doe die afschuwelijke beige strap vervangen door een zwarte
> 
> De Max Bill Chronoscope vind ik ook prachtig maar is een beetje groot (40 mm). Ik weet dat dit voor mannen de standaardmaat is vandaag de dag (of voor velen zelfs het minimum) maar ik heb het meer voor kleine horloges (34-37 mm). De meeste bauhauss-modellen zijn dus ideaal van grootte!


Heb zelf de automaat met witte wijzerplaat, zonder datum. Moet zeggen dat ik er erg tevreden over ben is net iets groter dan de handwinder. Verder wel eens over de beige band. Echter de chrono is niet mijn ding. Is ook een eigen ontwerp van Junghans. Weliswaar gebaseerd op, maar toch. Daarbij vind ik bij de zwarte de datum veels te aanwezig. Dan nog dat ik hem domweg niet comfortabel op de pols vind liggen.

Ach ja, ben iig erg tevreden met mijn Junghans, maar zou hem eigenlijk vaker moeten dragen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## turtje

Bidle said:


> Heb zelf de automaat met witte wijzerplaat, zonder datum. Moet zeggen dat ik er erg tevreden over ben is net iets groter dan de handwinder. Verder wel eens over de beige band. Echter de chrono is niet mijn ding. Is ook een eigen ontwerp van Junghans. Weliswaar gebaseerd op, maar toch. Daarbij vind ik bij de zwarte de datum veels te aanwezig. Dan nog dat ik hem domweg niet comfortabel op de pols vind liggen.
> 
> Ach ja, ben iig erg tevreden met mijn Junghans, maar zou hem eigenlijk vaker moeten dragen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


En hoe kwetsbaar is het gebogen glas? Dat is wel iets waar ik me bij de Junghans Max Bill zorgen over zou maken. Komen er niet heel gemakkelijk krassen in het glas?

De automaat is ook een prachtig horloge, en met 38 mm vormt die een mooie tussenklasse, niet te klein en niet te groot


----------



## Bidle

turtje said:


> En hoe kwetsbaar is het gebogen glas? Dat is wel iets waar ik me bij de Junghans Max Bill zorgen over zou maken. Komen er niet heel gemakkelijk krassen in het glas?
> 
> De automaat is ook een prachtig horloge, en met 38 mm vormt die een mooie tussenklasse, niet te klein en niet te groot


Helemaal eens! Zou ook raar zijn als ik er anders over dacht. ;-)
Plexi heeft vanaf dec-2010 een verbeterde coating. Dit hebben ze samen met GFO ontwikkeld op basis van een Sicralan MRL laag. Zorgt voor een hogere bestendigheid voor krassen, UV-licht, chemicaliën en nog een mooiere glans. Kortom wat wil je nog meer. ;-)

Twee fotootjes van mijn exemplaar:

Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Deze zou ik ooit nog eens willen hebben... in 24 uurs uitvoering.


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Deze zou ik ooit nog eens willen hebben... in 24 uurs uitvoering.


Mooi, maar ik denk dat deze voor mij in 24uurs verdeling totaal onafleesbaar zal zijn. Of zou het wennen?


----------



## T_I

Geen flauw idee, maar voorlopig ga ik dat niet testen. (helaas)

Wel binnenkort, als ze 'm nog hebben, een Prisma automaat met een seconde wijzer in 3 delen. (3 windows van 120 graden met elk 1 wijzer voor 20 seconden van de minuut) Ik kan 'm niet vinden en ook slecht uitleggen.


----------



## dbuizert

Ik wil binnenkort een HMT Sona, Pilot of Janata gaan kopen. Echter ben ik benieuwd of enkele van jullie er 1 of meerdere bezitten en of het de moeite waard is?


----------



## Bidle

dbuizert said:


> Ik wil binnenkort een HMT Sona, Pilot of Janata gaan kopen. Echter ben ik benieuwd of enkele van jullie er 1 of meerdere bezitten en of het de moeite waard is?


Geen idee?? Foto's?


----------



## dbuizert

Watches | eBay Ze staan hier tussen. Goedkoop en zien er nog behoorlijk goed uit.


----------



## Bidle

dbuizert said:


> Watches | eBay Ze staan hier tussen. Goedkoop en zien er nog behoorlijk goed uit.


Niet mijn ding en vermoed dat de kwaliteit niet al te best is, maar je weet nooit.

Hier de mechanische varianten op hun eigen site:
http://www.hmtwatches.in/18/collection/mechanical.html


----------



## T_I

Deze Alpha's staan op de wensenlijst.




























De bovenste vind m'n vrouw ook leuk, dus wie weet...


----------



## Oldheritage

Bidle said:


> Niet mijn ding en vermoed dat de kwaliteit niet al te best is, maar je weet nooit.
> 
> Hier de mechanische varianten op hun eigen site:
> Mechanical | HMT Watches


Onverwoestbaar die HMT's. De mechanische binnenwerken zijn in licentie van Citizen gebouwd dus dat zit wel snor. Niet zo verfijnd als het duurdere Japanse/Zwitserse spul maar beter dan een gelijk geprijsd Chinees horloge. Je kan btw, om zeker te zijn dat je een nieuwe ontvangt (Ebay is niet super betrouwbaar voor HMT's), contact opnemen met één van onze Indische leden hier. Kijk bv. eens naar de thread over de HMT horloges op het "affordables watches" forum. Ik heb er zelf twee (onder meer de Pilot) en ben erg tevreden met de geboden kwaliteit voor de prijs.


----------



## dbuizert

Oldheritage said:


> Onverwoestbaar die HMT's. De mechanische binnenwerken zijn in licentie van Citizen gebouwd dus dat zit wel snor. Niet zo verfijnd als het duurdere Japanse/Zwitserse spul maar beter dan een gelijk geprijsd Chinees horloge. Je kan btw, om zeker te zijn dat je een nieuwe ontvangt (Ebay is niet super betrouwbaar voor HMT's), contact opnemen met één van onze Indische leden hier. Kijk bv. eens naar de thread over de HMT horloges op het "affordables watches" forum. Ik heb er zelf twee (onder meer de Pilot) en ben erg tevreden met de geboden kwaliteit voor de prijs.


Okay thanks. Volgens mij zijn er een aantal leden die vanaf die ebay page hebben besteld en tevreden zijn. Maar ik zal die weg ook zeker overwegen.


----------



## Bidle

Oldheritage said:


> Onverwoestbaar die HMT's. De mechanische binnenwerken zijn in licentie van Citizen gebouwd dus dat zit wel snor. Niet zo verfijnd als het duurdere Japanse/Zwitserse spul maar beter dan een gelijk geprijsd Chinees horloge. Je kan btw, om zeker te zijn dat je een nieuwe ontvangt (Ebay is niet super betrouwbaar voor HMT's), contact opnemen met één van onze Indische leden hier. Kijk bv. eens naar de thread over de HMT horloges op het "affordables watches" forum. Ik heb er zelf twee (onder meer de Pilot) en ben erg tevreden met de geboden kwaliteit voor de prijs.


Kijk weer iets geleerd! Bedankt voor de toelichting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Martin_B

Die titanium Alpha is nog steeds een van mijn favoriete horloges. De verkoop foto's van Alpha doen zelden recht aan het horloge, dus je bent meestal aangenaam verrast als hij binnenkomt.

Paar eigen foto's:



















Groeten,
Martin


----------



## T_I

Ik twijfel vooral tussen de bovenste en onderste, de titanium is een leuke 'voor erbij', maar ik verwacht niet genoeg te vangen op m'n verjaardag om ze alle 3 te kopen. (en al helemaal niet met invoer & btw erbij)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Die titanium Alpha is nog steeds een van mijn favoriete horloges. De verkoop foto's van Alpha doen zelden recht aan het horloge, dus je bent meestal aangenaam verrast als hij binnenkomt.
> 
> Paar eigen foto's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> Martin


Vind de combo met de band erg geslaagd!!


----------



## Oldheritage

dbuizert said:


> Okay thanks. Volgens mij zijn er een aantal leden die vanaf die ebay page hebben besteld en tevreden zijn. Maar ik zal die weg ook zeker overwegen.


Je hebt gelijk, ikzelf heb ook al via deze dealer besteld. Had de link niet gecheckt... Deze kerel is inderdaag erg betrouwbaar. Sommige verkopers (die vaak wel wat goedkoper zijn) gooien oude gebruikte horloges als nieuw op Ebay en dan heb je dus pech...


----------



## drx86

Hoe langer ik rond kijk op WUS hoe meer horloges er op mijn lijst komen te staan. Zoals de lijst er nu en hopelijk voorlopig uit ziet:

Tissot le Locle
Sinn 556 A
Stowa Baumuster B
Epos Emotion Skeleton

Zal waarschijnlijk nog wel een paar jaartjes duren voordat ik ze allemaal heb. Voornamelijk omdat ik de laatste als "wedding day" horloge wil aanschaffen. 
Mijn vriendin haar jurk en ik mijn horloge, allebei blij.


----------



## Bidle

drx86 said:


> Hoe langer ik rond kijk op WUS hoe meer horloges er op mijn lijst komen te staan. Zoals de lijst er nu en hopelijk voorlopig uit ziet:
> 
> Tissot le Locle
> Sinn 556 A
> Stowa Baumuster B
> Epos Emotion Skeleton
> 
> Zal waarschijnlijk nog wel een paar jaartjes duren voordat ik ze allemaal heb. Voornamelijk omdat ik de laatste als "wedding day" horloge wil aanschaffen.
> Mijn vriendin haar jurk en ik mijn horloge, allebei blij.


Wat dat betreft zijn fora leuk, maar niet handig voor de portemonnee.

Leuke gedachte om voor je bruiloft een horloge te kopen! Dat gaat er eentje worden om extra zuinig op te zijn.


----------



## T_I

Inderdaad een leuke gedachte. Wij hebben zelf de ringen ontworpen (met hulp van de goudsmid), de ringen aan laten vliegen door een leuk klein uiltje (Europese Oehoe) en een roofvogelshow gegeven. (en flink bespaard op de kleding, vonden we beide zonde van het geld  ) Horloge was ook een leuk idee geweest.


----------



## wim mennink

Nou , wat ik graag nog zou willen hebben ..........
Is dus weer wat tussen gekomen in de vorm van de Zeppelin 7252-2 ,
(met dank aan ehwatch op Horlogeforum.nl)
Waar ik voor aan het `potten` was is een Marathon GSAR ,
is dus weer op de lange(re) baan geschoven. 

EDIT: ............... 5 dagen later...............

`T zou heel goed kunnen dat het er binnenkort toch in zit.
Ben er eentje tegengekomen die het (met wat dubbeltjes en stuivers bij elkaar te schrapen , en het restje vakantiegeld) zou kunnen worden . >fingers crossed<

EDIT>>>EDIT>>>EDIT ;

Heb m`n GSAR al binnen.
Èèn minpuntje ; hij ziet er prima uit voor z`n leeftijd (en prijs) maar ik heb hem gekocht zoals hij geadverteerd werd , dus zonder box of papieren of losse schakels en dat is erg jammer want hij zit me toch wel te strak om de pols.









DUSSS.... vraag ik een ieder die dit leest of er iemand is die ergens 
èèntje (is genoeg) voor mij weet uit te halen.

Bij voorbaat dank ; Wim.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Ik wil wel eens zo'n mooie antieke in een nieuw polskastje zoals deze van Wandolec http://bit.ly/QeW9Z0, maar daar wordt deftig geld voor neergepoot.


----------



## Bidle

Dave Van den Eynde said:


> Ik wil wel eens zo'n mooie antieke in een nieuw polskastje zoals deze van Wandolec http://bit.ly/QeW9Z0, maar daar wordt deftig geld voor neergepoot.


Hier heb ik dan juist weer niks mee. Mede omdat er niks origineels aan is, enfin iedereen zijn eigen smaak.

Bij mij staat er ook nog genoeg op het lijstje, maar voorlopig ga ik eerst maar weer even genieten van de laatste aanwinsten.


----------

